# Super awesome group shot!



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow thats a housefull lol ,very cool picture.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG what an awesome pic I love it  They all look so happy


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol how did you manage to make them all sit still? They must have had amazing obedience training... lol I love the champagne one


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well it's not so much amazing obedience training as super skills with photo editing. We took pictures of each dog in there spot without moving the camera then I edited them together. 

We can't have them together like that. Some of them happen to be DA.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok did ya'll use special effects to get them to all sit still like that? I know they didn't all just sit there that easy did they? That's a great pic lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol amiee I knew something had to be up PhotoShop rocks lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well it did involve some Obedience! They did have to sit and stay... Just not with each other lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO you guys are awesome  Ryan says you guys have the best behaved dogs ever


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

lol yall that is an awesome shot!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Now if only my "black"(sable) dogs were as dark as Holly's real black dogs.


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

GREAT SHOT!!!!!


----------



## NobleQnz (Feb 17, 2011)

that is so awsome, it looks really great. that picture would make for some great holiday cards.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

aimee235 said:


> We can't have them together like that. Some of them happen to be DA.


I was about to say.........LOL!! That is some amazing training or you are the "pittie whisperer"  AWESOME picture!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Now that is a beautiful picture. You should submit it to Hallmark


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

That is a great pic, and great photo editing skills Aimee ... 
I sat there for a minute then said wait thats your work cause I know at the least Dumae wouldn't be having it lol. Good work for sure ......


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok that is an amazing shot, so soo cool!!! i LOVE this pic!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

NOW that is an AWESOME pic, you are so amazing at that Aimee  Good job you guys,


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

aimee235 said:


>


IM JELLO, hahahaha..what a Beautiful Family Pic


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

oo I knew I noticed some manipulation (very subtle though [; ) It looks great


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

That pic is awesome.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Silence said:


> oo I knew I noticed some manipulation (very subtle though [; ) It looks great


I try and be sneaky about it. There was a crap load of stuff on the porch to begin with.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol yeah we just got a huge red bunk bed that was behind them. 

Ronnie you are right on lmao. There is not way we could have Mae there for reals. 

Xena, Bee, Faith, Clyde, Snoop, and Twi we actually could probably with a bit of fine tuning have them sit and stay for a photo. It would take a little more reinforcement with a couple of them, but they are basically not DA to the point of not being able to sit/stay without risk.

Of course Aimee and I would never attempt that as it is not worth the risk of a dog fight to us. This is how we get our dogs together lmao.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll I figured something to that extent could be possible with the younger ones.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its not really that they are younger, the 3 of my pups being 2, Xena is only 10 months, Twi 1 and Clyde is 4. 

The kicker would be that none of them have ever been in a fight. That is the main reason I have no issues at all keeping all my dogs separate. Once they have been in a fight they are looking for it. Slim and Mae are ready to go when they see another dog. We have to make sure they go right past the other crates and straight outside.

The others are like "ok a dog" they may get tense ( interacting on a leash of course), but since they have never been in a fight they are not expecting it or looking for it. When going past crates we don't have to hurry them out they often stop and nose and wag tails with the other crated dogs. 

I separated Snoop, Faith and Bee at a year old just to make sure they never got to the point of a yard accident. Its not worth the "attitude" and outlook it gives them in the future. It makes things much easier and if they ever did get loose together on accident they would not be rushing for the fight.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweeeeeet pic-


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awsome picture. You know you need to send me one this next month. St Paddy's day.!!!!


----------

